# babywearing for obese people?



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i'm about a size 20 or so. i was smaller when i had DD1, and had a moby-type wrap and a ring sling. i found the ring sling was a terrible option because of my breasts - the only comfortable way to carry her was to have her at waist level, which isn't particularly safe. the moby type wrap was really good but a bit of a pain to get on.

i suspect a lot of the wraps, carriers, slings are just plain too small for me. is there any that can be adjusted to fit a really big person? i have a lot of time to make or find one cause i'm not due til winter, but i know it's going to be a challenge.

suggestions?


----------



## Goddess's mom (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the wraps (also in the size 20ish area) I have a woven one now (Elleroo) that has less stretch. the stretchy wraps are great for wee babies but not so much bigger babies or toddlers.

Have you tried a Mei Tai? It is simpler and works quite well. I find the straps plenty long but you could always try Etsy.com and have one of the sellers there custom one for you. The MT is great for a back carry if you have a tired toddler also. There have been times where I have used them both at the same time - one in front in the wrap and one in the mei tai on the back...makes me wonder why I am not smaller.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

I would 2nd a Mei Tai. I have a Kozy and really like it. I have a stretch wrap that is just yards of fabric that I picked up at the fabric store which also works well.

I have no problems with a ring-sling either but I'm not very large in the chest









Stay away from the Ergo







It fits but I cannot find a way to make it comfy for me or either of my babes (infant and toddler) wearing them in the front or the back.


----------



## CassnBeth (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm somewhere between a 16 and a 20 depending on the store and I have been thrilled with how well the Ergo fits. The Ergo people make this waist extension belt thingy that adds eight inches to the waist strap and you can add on as many of them as you need. Right now my roughly size 18, 5'2" self, my 5'10" well-endowed but small waisted wife and our 6'1" stocky broad-shouldered male housemate all share one Ergo and it fits everybody!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i was pretty gigantic after both babies and a regular sized ring sling is what worked best for me. iirc, i measured it and it was 60 in from ring to tip of tail. i am 5'5" and was roughly 250-260lbs for a while there, DDD boobs.


----------



## Intuition (Sep 15, 2004)

I totally agree with CassnBeth. Our Ergo was fantastic, and I occassionally still wear my youngest in it, and he's three. The ring slings + my enormous boobs were hilarious, and totally not working for me.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I'm larger than you. I made my own ring sling & stretchy wrap so that I could make them longer - both worked pretty well for me.

I also have an ergo & LOVE it! The belt extension works well & it is definitely our go to carrier now.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi, I am about your size and I have a hoppediz wrap in the long size and a mei tai with the extra long straps and they fit beautifully. I also have an Ergo (with belt extension) but it was usually my last choice. The straps dug into all my fat and was uncomfortable and I didn't like to see all my rolls squished around like that







.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm probably a bit larger than you and I have had luck with most SSC's and Mei Tai's. My preference is buckle carriers though. I have a standard sized Beco Butterfly and a standard Kanga X and both are pretty comfortable for me. My husband is a bigger guy and he loves the Beco.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm a size 18 and use the Ergo, without any belt extension, but I could see using it. I find it to be me more comfortable than the sling I have.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm an 18 and a 38H. I love my Zolo ring sling.

I also have an Ergo with the waist extender. I don't love the Ergo, but its handy on occasion. Now that we can do a back carry it works better.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

thank you so much!

my husband has a 60" waist. do you think an ergo with the waist extender could work for him?


----------



## curvyred (Jan 27, 2006)

I was a 22-26 with DS #1 and used the Moby almost exclusively. I had the ergo with waist extender, but I'm really large breasted and I swear there wasn't room for baby AND my boobs in there, even with the extender.

I was able to carry him in the back carry with the Ergo when he got older.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm a 20-22, and LOVED my Moby when he was real little. Now we've moved onto a 1/2 buckle tai (buckle waist, tie top), where I can put him on front or back easily. I do have a RS, but I mostly use it just to put him on my hip for running around the house when he's feeling needy these days.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I was a size 22 with my second.

It is interesting you say you had a hard time with the rs. I found it to be the easiest to use and nurse in because it was so adjustable.

Just goes to show that every mama has different needs and fits.

I wore out my maya wrap with my first two, and need to buy a new one for this one. This time around I am a 16-18 and plan on using the ring sling, wrap and ergo.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CassnBeth* 
I'm somewhere between a 16 and a 20 depending on the store and I have been thrilled with how well the Ergo fits. The Ergo people make this waist extension belt thingy that adds eight inches to the waist strap and *you can add on as many of them as you need.* Right now my roughly size 18, 5'2" self, my 5'10" well-endowed but small waisted wife and our 6'1" stocky broad-shouldered male housemate all share one Ergo and it fits everybody!

Can anyone clarify this? I thought you weren't supposed to use more than one extension?


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

i am currently an 18/20. I was a 16 after DD1. When I was pregnant & bought my 1st carrier-I was a 12/14. I am also very short.

I have a full buckle SSC (kanga xt), a half buckle MT/SSC (kanga j), a babyhawk MT, a Kindercarry MT & various ringslings.

All my MT/SSCs fit me great still-even though I am bigger this time & bought them at all different sizes. I think MTs/SSCs in general are the best bet.

I will say that I have found certain padded SSC/MT waists minimize muffin top-some accentuate. The waist on the Kanga really helps cover up my muffin top when I do a back carry which is nice. My Babyhawk MT looks awful on me right now.

When I tried on the Ergo-it didn't help my belly bulge at all & it felt like it kept pushing my pants down. BUT I know so many babywearers of all sizes who LOVE their Ergos.

With my Ringslings-I tend to only use them for a front kangaroo type carry after 3 mos old or so-or for a hip carry from 6-12 mos. So as long as I ordered a size that allowed for a little extra length or I was ok with less tail-I seemed fine.

In terms of Ringslings & getting a good fit-I find that Jan at Sleeping Baby Productions is really great at taking your body type into account when sizing. I am really happy with my sling from her right now & I am at the heaviest I have ever been.

SIGH


----------

